# Case S Tractors on Ebay



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Found these Case S tractors on ebay. Looks like a good deal for someone  . Bid Bid Bid      Here are the links
caseman-d

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3806844942&category=45012

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3806848669&category=45012

Also a head for the D series tractors

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=45012&item=3806854142

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

*here's another one*

http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/...play_db_button=on&db_id=64717&query=retrieval
Ryan


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: here's another one*



> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/...play_db_button=on&db_id=64717&query=retrieval
> Ryan *


For the money I thinl I would stay with the Case S's      
caseman-d


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

you really think $500 is too steep? that tractor aint rare is it?
Ryan


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *you really think $500 is too steep? that tractor aint rare is it?
> Ryan *


Ryan,

I don't show any production for a DI standard so I can't say for sure how rare it maybe. I don't even think they listed the year of it. Now if it was a DI Narrow it maybe worth some dollars. There were roughly 445 DI Narrows produced. It all depends on the year as my book only shows 2 made in 1942. Hope this info helps you.
caseman-d


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Hopefully if the weather cooperates I hope to go get the other Case LA I bought last weekend. It's sure cool and windy here today, brrrrrrrrr
caseman-d


----------

